# Is it too late to start co-sleeping?



## kjlmommy (Oct 6, 2006)

I have to admit, I put DS in his crib from day one. EVERYONE in my family (both sides) told me that I would regret having the baby in my room. That he would never want to leave and would be in my bed forever. The typical speech. Now at 5 months, I miss him so much. He has also been stiring a lot more at night (over 3 weeks now). I hear him on the monitor at least 4-5 times crying for a moment and then he goes back to sleep. When I wake him in the morning, he is all over the bed. If I brought him into bed with us now, would I be going backwards? I was so close to getting him last night but didn't want to start something I may regret. WWYD?


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

I believe its never too late for anything, if you feel that co-sleeping with your child is what you and your child needs, then do it.
And I don't believe in regrets, I believe in learning, so if co-sleeping doesn't work out for you and your child, don't regret it, just learn from it.
You will always wonder what it would've been like if you don't at least try it, obviously you really want to, and your child can only gain something from this.








And you will gain something to, precious memories.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd bring him into bed!







It's never too late to start. We co-sleep more now than we did at first too. I didn't know any better at the time and always kept putting ds back in his bassinette after I nursed him back to sleep. DH was afraid of cosleeping so I would only bring him in after DH got up to go to work.

Now he's in a crib in our room when he first goes to sleep and when he wakes up (usually about 3 hrs later) he comes into our bed and spends the rest of the night with us. Do what your instinct tells you. I'll be cosleeping from the start with the next one.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

p.s: Don't let anyone tell you what to do, a mothers instinct is the most accurate, so if your gut instinct tells you, that you need to do this, then do so. They will only be little once.


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

We had a co sleeper for the first three monthes or so but he was waking up SOO much that he was in our bed full time before I knew it! Never to late!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Not too late at all! We also started out our DD in a bassinet and then a crib. I experienced that same sense of longing and missing her, but at the time, I didn't even understand the logistics of cosleeping like nursing lying down.

Then, around 4 months old, she started to wake a lot at night, and by 6 months, she was waking hourly. I was so tired that I was afraid I would drop her while I was nursing her back to sleep, so I started nursing her lying down (something we didn't master until about 5 months old), in the guest bed "just until she goes back to sleep," but I always fell asleep before she did, LOL. Finally, at 6.5 months old, I said enough is enough and I never put her to sleep in the crib again. In one night, my DD and I went from very little sleep to full nights of sleep. She was still waking at night, but I barely even woke up for it b/c she would latch herself on.

When she was 7 or 8 months old, I was able to nurse her to sleep in our bed, sneak back downstairs for a few hours, and then re-join her for the rest of the night. Now, she is 2.5, and we still love cosleeping. I know that she will move to her own bed when _she's_ ready.


----------



## Azadeh (May 26, 2003)

It's never too late. Deffinitely try it. Let us know how it works for you guys...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Put him in your bed. My dd has been in our bed since day one- I wouldn't have it any other way. Humans (like other mammals) are DESIGNED for baby to sleep with mama.

-Angela


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Never too late, ever! Bring your sweet little boy in bed with you - you will be glad you did!







As a PP mentioned, you should never do anything because you're "told to." You're the mama, do what your heart tells you is right. Beyond that, Angela makes a point worth repeating...babies are designed to sleep with their mothers, not apart. So, go ahead, it only makes sense! Good luck!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjlmommy* 
I have to admit, I put DS in his crib from day one. EVERYONE in my family (both sides) told me that I would regret having the baby in my room. That he would never want to leave and would be in my bed forever. The typical speech. Now at 5 months, I miss him so much. He has also been stiring a lot more at night (over 3 weeks now). I hear him on the monitor at least 4-5 times crying for a moment and then he goes back to sleep. When I wake him in the morning, he is all over the bed. If I brought him into bed with us now, would I be going backwards? I was so close to getting him last night but didn't want to start something I may regret. WWYD?

No way, I never started till Ds was 4mo and found this forum, I was always told by the in-laws that you should never let your kids sleep in your beds, we never did, as they got older and were scared or something, they had to sleep on the floor









We also have an acquaintance who told us over a year ago, that one of there very strict rules is their DS is NOT allowed in there bed, the DS is now 3, and they just had a girl last week, poor kids


----------

